# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  duda con juego vuelvo dos y corto dai vernon (libro canuto)

## Johnny knoxville

Hola a todo el foro,del libro de canuto el juego de vuelvo dos y corto no me entero muy bien como se prepara y como es en general,vamos a ver si me aclaro 8 cartas rojas y 8 negras se colocan alternativamente roja negra roja negra etc,primera pregunta ¿todas boca abajo?,es que me pierdo cuando dice se pide al espectador que corte el paquete que complete el corte y que vuelva cara arriba juntas de una sola vez las dos cartas de encima del paquetito y despues que vuelva a cortar y a completar el corte,alguien con un poco de paciencia me lo puede explicar por favor,ahora escribiendo este mensaje quiza me este enterando un poco mas como va el juego por eso de ller muy despacio y analizar cada palabra yo entiendo que al darle la vuelta a las dos cartas de encima del paquete despues estas vuelven a el no se quedan encima de la mesa ¿no?,muchas gracias a todos de antemano,un saludo

----------


## salsoul

este juego consiste en:
1- tienes las cartas intercaladas y todas dorso arriba.
2- el especatdor corta el monton
3- de los dos montones, el que antes estaba abajo ahora pasa arriba
4- ya tienes recompuesto el mazo (sigue dorso arriba), ahora las dos cartas de arriba las giras cara arriba juntas como si fueran una sola.
5- en este momento ya has acabado el movimiento, a partir de aqui puedes repetir el proceso tantas veces como quieras, sin preocuparte de que hayan unas cartas cara arriba y otras cara abajo.
limítate a hacer estos 4 movimientos y luego haz la separación correcta entre los dedos, y.... TACHAAAAAAN!!! TRUCO HECHO.

PD: La gente empezará a decirte que las cartas estan marcadas y tu lo notas, que tienen relieve, etc... dale las cartas y que las vean, se quedaran sin habla

----------


## Johnny knoxville

Muchisimas gracias compañero ya me ha quedado bastante mas claro el juego si es que tengo que leer mas despacio y concentrarme mas pero he leido juegos mucho mas complicados y los he entendido perfectamente este se me habia atravesado un pelin vale ahora a practicarlo,un saludo

----------


## Dow

yo este juego la primera vez que me decidí a hacérselo a mis amigos, tuve la suerte de que uno de ellos tenía una baraja que suelle llevar en la mochila donde guarda sus cachibaches de skate, por si nos cansamos o algo echar una partida... y le pedí las cartas, por lo que no pensó en ningún momento que la baraja estaba marcada, las cartas eran suyas! cuando ya tengas controlado el truco y tienes la gran suerte de que alguien del público o de los colegas o algo, o en la casa del amigo donde estés, tiene una baraja, pídesela... se quedarán más tocados que si es con la tuya propia, pues siempre dudarán si es con tu baraja, por mucho que examinen


salud!

----------


## xavilito

Que efecto ha causado el juego en la gente a la que se lo habeis hecho? yo es que lo vi tan simple, que cuando lo aprendí se lo hice a mi hermano y como que no se impresionó mucho, no pilló nada pero tampoco lo vió gran cosa, supongo que como era al principio de empezar y no sabia hacer practicamente nada pos así el juego solito y sin ninguna presentación no impresiona, a lo mejor con un poco de presentación o intercalado entre otros juegos la cosa va mejor... probaré a repetirlo ahora a ver que tal. saludoss.

----------


## salsoul

Como la mayoria de juegos, el juego por si solo sin enfatizarlo y sin un "cuento" que lo acompañe suele ser bastante menos efectivo que los que te los "curras". Ya que el espectador no tiene que pensar que es lo que está pasando o porqué ha pasado.
Eso creo yo. Epero que la proxima vez con un poco de labia, puedas dejar más sorprendido a tu público.
un saludo!

----------


## Dow

tampoco es que el juego entusiasmara al personal... pero al menos dijeron "  :Lol:   ehk ehk ehk me gusta"... escribí en un papel las cartas que habrían de cara... y el color de las cartas que habrían de dorso, y se lo guardé a un colega en el bolsillo... y luego le dije "esto lo has hecho tú eh" pues... un poco más "ala qué guai" se quedan... salud!

----------


## MM

Aparte de la presentacion, como siempre claro, hay que escribir las dos predicciones en dos papeles diferentes y sacar la primera, dejar que alucinen y después sacar el segundo papelito para que alucinen más todavia. Cada vez que lo he hecho ha resultado muy bien.
Saludos.

----------


## dante

Ya hacia tiempo que no escrivia nada, e tenido muuuucho trabajo, pero enfin dejarme que os cuente como presento yo este juego. Yo lo e incluido en mis juegos de mentalismo... mentalismo¿? si... empiezo diciendo que un mentalista puede percibir muchas cosas con solo el contacto de las manos. Entonces saco una baraja completamente preparada, como ya sabeis. Empiezo a poner cartas de una en una en la mesa diciendo, cuando veas que hay tantas cartas como quieras dime que pare. Teniendo en cuenta la velocidad en que paso las cartas cuando me digan que pare tendre en cuenta de dejar siempre un numero par en el monton... sino el juego no funciona. Hago un abanico rapido preguntandole si podra seguir mis instrucciones, con lo que nose fija mucho en la disposicion de cartas que hay, eso nunca me ha dado problemas. Entonces pido que me venden los ojos y explico el procedimiento que tiene que seguir, cuando ya ha acabado, le e pedido que haga dos montones de cartas, toco el primero haciendo ver como si leyera con las manos, y dejo el paquete girado, luego lo mismo con el segundo.
Entonces digo... he notado algo, mira bien las cartas, dime si es cierto, hay "x" cartas giradas... bien... pero espera... noto algo mas, un poco inusual, que no suelo notar... alomejor que equivoco, pero creo... que has  separado las rojas de las negras. 
Esta presentacion me ha funcionado mucho mejor que cualquiera otra. Ya me contareis que os parece.

----------


## dante

una puntualización, esta claro que el efecto visual de separar las negras de las rojas es mas impactante con una baraja normal. Sobretodo si le haces el juego a alguien que no sabe cuales son los palos de la baraja francesa.
De lo contrario, si los conoce, puedes usar una black tiguer, que no impactara tanto luego, pero puedes enseñar mejor el abanico de cartas puesto que no hay color, y no suelen fijarse en la separacion de los colores hasta que lo anuncias, asi la sorpresa funciona en el mismo momento que haces el anuncio.  :Wink:

----------


## xavilito

mmm...me ha gustado esa presentación, si no te importa te la voy a copiar para hacersela a los amigos (si, ya se que deberia pensarme algo propio, pero eso para mas adelante que no tengo tiempo pa ná  :mrgreen: ), ese juego lo tenia ya apartado y si asi funciona bien pues aun lo probare a hacer de vez en cuando  8-) ...como es basicamente presentacion nada mas. saludoss.

----------


## MM

Una apreciación Dante: ¿No es mejor taparte los ojos después de que hayan girado y cortado cuantas veces quieran? Lo digo porque si lo haces asi te aseguras que lo hacen bien. Hay gente muy torpe hasta para cortar cartas. Si no lo hacen adecuadamente ya sabes que el juego no resultará.
¿Que te parece?
Saludos.

----------


## dante

Weno normalmente les enseño el movimiento yo mismo una primera vez, y suelo asegurarme de explicarlo bien claro, aun no me ha fallado nunca, y si fallara como los k nos dedicamos al mentalismo los fallos de vez encuando no son tan perjudiciales y dan una sensacion de que lo que puede pasar es realmente k el mentalista lee la mente y como cualquier proceso dificil puede equivocarse alguna vez. Tan solo diria  que no he percivido claramente sus vibraciones y quizas se lo haria una segunda vez a otro o pasaria al siguiente juego. Nunca he tenido problema con fallar algun juego de mentalismo, es mas pienso que le da mas emocion el que vean que puedo llegar a fallar, y no que piensen que hay un truco que lo hace infalible y por lo tanto no requiere ninguna habilidad. Alguna vez fallo a proposito en algunos juegos.

----------


## magodiego

Hola!!
La charla del juego es lo más importante, sin ella todos los juegos son bastante sosos. Yo, ultimamente me escribo presentaciones de los mejores juegos que tengo y así cada vez que voy a hacerlos les doy un repaso y el efecto del juego es del 110%
Un saludo!!

----------


## NiponT

buenos dias a todos como estamos..soy novato en la magia y en el foro pero lo he cogido con ganas y me compre el canuto hace un par de dias y estoy dandole mucha traya..despues de haber leido toda vuentra informacion creo que he llegado a la conclusion de que soy un poquito inutil jaja porque no lo entiendo todavia...hay que darle la vuelta a las dos cartas cuando?importa si se ven que son dos?donde se colocan?gracias espero ayuda una abrazo a todos..

----------


## NiponT

buenas tardes escribo para rectificar mi mensaje de antes no es que sea inutil es que no se leer jajaja lo habia entendido mal..lo unico que yo lo he echo y tengo varias dudas teniendo ya las cartas colocadas yo hago de ejemplo como se deberia hacer coger 2 y darlas la vuelta y cortar..asi cuantas veces?y luego se las doy al espectador y el tiene que hacer lo mismo hasta que quiera?..alguna explicacion por favor..gracias un saludo para todos..

----------


## ElMagoPol

Hola!! :D 

Cuando tengas las cartas colocadas,debes tomar el paquete cara arriba, volteas las dos primeras cartas y cortas.Esto lo puedes hacer las veces que quieras la cosa esta en no variar el orden secuencial de las cartas de dicho paquete.
Cuando devuelvas el paquete al espectador para que repita la operación la puede repetir tantas veces como quiera tambien.

Espero haberte ayudado.

1saludo!! :twisted:

----------


## Gonzalo_nvdp

Hay un detalle que no viene en el Canuto: En la espalda voltear el montón inferior sobre el superior. Así si había una carta en top boca arriba, cuando se saca la baraja de la espalda todo está igual

Dante: A qué achacas que tu presentación te de mejor resultado?

Una primera cosa es que se elimina el ocultar la barja de la vista ¿qué mas cosas crees que mejoran? ¿ritmo...

----------


## Gonzalo_nvdp

(En el detalle que comentaba me faltaba decir que lo primero que hay que hacer en cuanto el paquetito está fuera de la vista es voltearlo todo él)

----------


## Gonzalo_nvdp

¿sabeis en qué libro de Vernon está explicado?
(En giobbi Light hay otra versión)

----------


## er_lco

Hola!!

Me he liado con este truco. Me explico: Tengo las cartas ya preparadas, corto, levanto dos a la vez y la welta, corto, y así toas las veces que quiera. Ahora viene a lo que fallo. Resulta que al hacer el truquillo, quedan los dos montones con las cartas boca arriba que volteastes antes, cierto? Pues bueno, mi resultado es que las cartas que quedan boca arriba son las que van en los otros montones. Sabe alguien xk? :S:s

Gracias de antemano.

----------


## LeNoiR2222

> Una apreciación Dante: ¿No es mejor taparte los ojos después de que hayan girado y cortado cuantas veces quieran? Lo digo porque si lo haces asi te aseguras que lo hacen bien. Hay gente muy torpe hasta para cortar cartas. Si no lo hacen adecuadamente ya sabes que el juego no resultará.


Yo he tenido muchos problemas con esto, el público es muy torpe y no sabe cortar sin que se le caiga una carta y la ponga en otro lugar, sin que haga lo que le digo... yo me explico lo mejor que puedo, hasta tengo ya el guión de como explicarlo para que no hayan duda, pero lo que suele pasar es que se equivocan, ayer lo hice a unos amigos y al final habian quedado las 8 boca arriba pero habia una que no era del mismo color y tuve que olvidarme de mi segunda predicción, no se dieron cuenta pero creo que tuve suerte.

Otra cosa: creo que si estás atento mientras el público interviene en el truco girando las cartas, pueden decirte que estás contando las cartas que quedan boca-arriba y por eso sabes cuantas hay y no porque tu tacto sea muy bueno.

er_lco:no entiendo tu duda, si puedes explicarla mejor te intentaré ayudar.  

un saludo

----------


## er_lco

Lenoir, gracias.. pero.. creo que ya lo solucioné aunque de otra manera en la cual no está en el libro.

ES que resulta que cuando dividía los paquetes en dos (con el truquillo ese que escondias las cartas), salía que las que estaban boca arriba eran las del otro paquete que estaban boca abajo, y así recíprocamente. Al final que acabé por darle la vuelta a uno y juntar los dos.

----------


## Lossen

Yo en este juego en concreto(y en algún otro de Canuto) para mejorar la limpieza del juego empiezo con los colores por separado, hago una mezcla americana o por hojeo, así intercalo los colores. A la primera no sale, pero después de un ratito te salen 9 de 10 y dejas flipando al personal. PD Cuantas mas cartas metas, mayor porcentaje de error claro. ;-)

----------


## Lossen

Mira yo empiezo: Este juego se llama vuelca 2 y corta. ¿Porque? porque vuelcas 2 y cortas. Y miras un poco como lo hace y si se equivoca o te dice que no lo entiende dices: voy a empeza Este juego se llama...
Así pones a tu favor los posibles fallos de los demas.  Aunque sinceramente yo este juego lo he realizado y no impresiona mucho por el hecho de poner las cartas en tu espalda. La gente cree realmente que estan marcadas por mucho que las des a examinar.

----------


## albornozcortes

Un solo comentario: POr favor relean el libro, no es tan dificil...todos los juegos del canuto son buenisimos, un abrazo

----------


## guimebe

es muy fácil, cuando tienes los dos montones, coges uno de los dos y le das la vuelta (180º (es que soy de ciencias)), de forma que la carta que estaba arriba ahora este abajo (y si estaba boca arriba ahora estará boca abajo, y si estaba boca abajo ahora estará boca arriba).
Con este montón dado la vuelta, solo te falta ponerlo en esa posición sobre el otro, es muy fácil, no tiene périda :-o 
Te tiene que salir por ****
saludos

----------


## eXistenZ

Yo he practicado varias veces este juego, y me he encontrado con problemas ante el público, primero, ellos al voltear las cartas a veces se fijan en alguna que ha quedado cara arriba, y luego no pierden detalle cuando al devolverles la baraja con 8 cartas cara arriba la que el recuerda no esta :S por esto, y por llevarse el mago las cartas a la espalda me ha pasado perder mucho efecto y que piensen que se trata de un tipico juego automático de contar cartas o algun "truco" tonto de poca monta.
Si hay alguno que no entiende yo me refiero al juego tal y como esta expuesto en el canuto.
Bueno suerte con ello.


P.D. Si haces muy rapido y sin demaciado movimientos la manipulacion a tu espalda gana un poco mas de credibilidad  :Wink1:

----------


## brujilla

yo lo que hago con los trucos que no me salen es hacerlo muy lentamente y todo delante, no se si me explico, por ejemplo, en este te tienes que llevar las cartas a la espalda e ir intercalandolas una a una y despues darle la vuelta al primer monton. Pues eso en vez de hacerlo en las espaldas a la primera lo hago en la mesa para pillar el truco bien, y despues ya en las espaldas, que por cierto me costo bastante trabajo hasta que me salio ... el truco esta muy bien, a mi este me gusta bastante

----------


## guimebe

> y despues ya en las espaldas, que por cierto me costo bastante trabajo hasta que me salio ... el truco esta muy bien, a mi este me gusta bastante


 :shock: Con vuelvo dos y corto no hace falta llevarse las cartas  a la espalda... si es eso lo que quieres decir

----------


## eXistenZ

Segun lo explica el canuto si :S:S:S:S

----------


## guimebe

> Segun lo explica el canuto si :S:S:S:S


Bueno mira, eso depende de si tu quieres llevartelo o que el espectador se lo lleve a la espalda, pero no hace falta. A mi no me gusta llevarme las manos a la espalda, ni que el espectador se las lleve, si puedo evitarlo mejor. Concretamente este juego lo hago yo y el espectador a la vez, preparo las 24 primeras cartas y le digo al espectador que coja 12 para él y 12 para mi. Luego vuelvo y corto varias veces para que el espectador sepa como es y no falle, así debe de salirnos a los dos. Si el espectador vuelve hace algo mal no saldrá(como ya hemos experimentado algunos de nosotros :P ), pero a ti sí, en ese caso usas la escusa de que tu eres mago y él no, por eso no le sale...

----------


## Gordon Cole

> Iniciado por eXistenZ
> 
> Segun lo explica el canuto si :S:S:S:S
> 
> 
> Bueno mira, eso depende de si tu quieres llevartelo o que el espectador se lo lleve a la espalda, pero no hace falta. A mi no me gusta llevarme las manos a la espalda, ni que el espectador se las lleve, si puedo evitarlo mejor. Concretamente este juego lo hago yo y el espectador a la vez, preparo las 24 primeras cartas y le digo al espectador que coja 12 para él y 12 para mi. Luego vuelvo y corto varias veces para que el espectador sepa como es y no falle, así debe de salirnos a los dos. Si el espectador vuelve hace algo mal no saldrá(como ya hemos experimentado algunos de nosotros :P ), pero a ti sí, en ese caso usas la escusa de que tu eres mago y él no, por eso no le sale...


Hola *guimebe*. Perdona pero no entiendo cómo haces el juego sin llevarte las manos a la espalda. La parte en la que haciéndolo como dice el Canuto deberías llevar el paquete de cartas a la espalda para separarlas y demás, ¿simplemente lo haces a la vista de los espectadores? Supongo que no, así que te agradecería que nos lo contaras un poco mejor.  :Oops:

----------


## brujilla

:Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   , creo que me ekivoke de juego, jajaja, weno no pasa na, ace tiempo k no lo hago

----------


## guimebe

> Hola *guimebe*. Perdona pero no entiendo cómo haces el juego sin llevarte las manos a la espalda. La parte en la que haciéndolo como dice el Canuto deberías llevar el paquete de cartas a la espalda para separarlas y demás, ¿simplemente lo haces a la vista de los espectadores? Supongo que no, así que te agradecería que nos lo contaras un poco mejor.


Bueno, haber si el que no se entera voy a ser yo... ¿estamos hablando del juego de vuelvo dos y corto, no?
Si es así te explico un poco lo que yo hago, le explico a los espectadores que con un ritual se pueden separar las cartas rojas de las negras, te metes cualquier royo con una varita o lo que se te ocurra... Y ahora le dices que coja el 12 cartas de arriba,  y que te dé a ti otras 12 (en total son 24 que estaban colocadas, logicamente el espectador no lo sabe), los dos vais a hacer el juego. Ahora los dos haceis el ritual, tu primero para que el espectador vea como es: le das un toque con la varita o le echas unos polvitos (como eso :D ) lo que quieras, después de eso le dices que es muy importante coger dos cartas y darle la vuelta para que haga efecto el poder de la varita, así todas las veces que uno quiera. 
Aquí llega mi cambio, con el que no tengo que llevarme las manos a la espalda. Ahora coges la primera carta del paquete y lo pones en la mesa, la segunda la pones también en la mesa, pero aparte. La tercera la pones encima de la primera, la cuarta encima de la segunda, y así hasta terminar con el montón de cartas que tienes en la mano. Cuando termines, coges cualquiera de los dos montones y lo pones encima del otro, pero antes de ponerlo encima le das la vuelta. Ya esta hecho el juego, todas las cartas rojas separadas de las negras.
Ahora le toca el turno al espectador que tiene su montón de cartas y ha estado haciendo lo mismo que tú todo el tiempo, si no a cometido ningún fallo le saldrá, !!!!el ritual se cumple¡¡¡¡¡
También puede pasar que halla vuelto más de la cuenta o algo por el estilo, en ese caso te justificas diciendo que el no es mago y tu sí.
Es un juego puramente mátematico, si me he explicado bien tiene que salir...
Espero haber sido de ayuda... 
sl2

----------


## eXistenZ

Ahora si lo entiendo, es distinto a como se explica en el canuto, lo que pasa que el espectador se dara cuenta excatamente de lo que haces y vera que no tiene ninguna ciencia :S

Saludos: eXistenZ

----------


## brujilla

al final no me habia equivocado y si habia que llevarse las cartas a la espalda....  8)

----------


## Zurraspas

Pero si lo haces delante del espectador... ya no es magia, es un truco que lo ve claramente. Yo lo que hago para no llevarmelo a la espalda es colocarlas debajo de la mesa y miro fijamente al espectador, asi parece que le leo la mente jeje

----------


## guimebe

> Ahora si lo entiendo, es distinto a como se explica en el canuto, lo que pasa que el espectador se dara cuenta excatamente de lo que haces y vera que no tiene ninguna ciencia :S
> 
> Saludos: eXistenZ


Sí, pero el espectador no sabe que tienes las cartas trucadas, es más se las puedes enseñar antes de empezar el juego, que no creo que se de cuenta de que están en colores alternos...
Así que si intenta hacerlo el luego no le saldrá...
De todas formas soy nuevo, y no entiendo mucho de esto  :Wink:  ...

----------


## ZAFER

Hola. Pienso que todos los juegos en los que has de esconder las cartas detrás de la espalda, o debajo de la mesa, la cual cosa no parece normal, pierden la mágia para convertirse en un mero truco que no impacta mucho al espectador, en todo caso los deja intrigados pensando como lo habrás hecho.

Saludos
ZAFER

----------


## Gordon Cole

> Iniciado por Gordon Cole
> 
> Hola *guimebe*. Perdona pero no entiendo cómo haces el juego sin llevarte las manos a la espalda. La parte en la que haciéndolo como dice el Canuto deberías llevar el paquete de cartas a la espalda para separarlas y demás, ¿simplemente lo haces a la vista de los espectadores? Supongo que no, así que te agradecería que nos lo contaras un poco mejor. 
> 
> 
> Bueno, haber si el que no se entera voy a ser yo... ¿estamos hablando del juego de vuelvo dos y corto, no?
> Si es así te explico un poco lo que yo hago, le explico a los espectadores que con un ritual se pueden separar las cartas rojas de las negras, te metes cualquier royo con una varita o lo que se te ocurra... Y ahora le dices que coja el 12 cartas de arriba,  y que te dé a ti otras 12 (en total son 24 que estaban colocadas, logicamente el espectador no lo sabe), los dos vais a hacer el juego. Ahora los dos haceis el ritual, tu primero para que el espectador vea como es: le das un toque con la varita o le echas unos polvitos (como eso :D ) lo que quieras, después de eso le dices que es muy importante coger dos cartas y darle la vuelta para que haga efecto el poder de la varita, así todas las veces que uno quiera. 
> Aquí llega mi cambio, con el que no tengo que llevarme las manos a la espalda. Ahora coges la primera carta del paquete y lo pones en la mesa, la segunda la pones también en la mesa, pero aparte. La tercera la pones encima de la primera, la cuarta encima de la segunda, y así hasta terminar con el montón de cartas que tienes en la mano. Cuando termines, coges cualquiera de los dos montones y lo pones encima del otro, pero antes de ponerlo encima le das la vuelta. Ya esta hecho el juego, todas las cartas rojas separadas de las negras.
> Ahora le toca el turno al espectador que tiene su montón de cartas y ha estado haciendo lo mismo que tú todo el tiempo, si no a cometido ningún fallo le saldrá, !!!!el ritual se cumple¡¡¡¡¡
> ...


Ya veo. Pero coincido con *Jacke0213* y *eXistenZ* (¿Cronenberg? :P ), haciéndolo todo a la vista del espectador me parece que pierde la gracia. Aunque a mí tampoco me gusta lo de ocultar la baraja, pero por lo menos queda la sorpresa, la cosa de no saber cómo lo has hecho, que es de lo que se trata.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gordon:

Una recomendación: Procura no citar todo el texto de otro (incluyendo su cita a un texto anterior) al final acabamos teniendo unaos temas enormes. Pásate por aquí y verás porqué lo digo (y seguro que te reirás un poco). http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ight=optimizar

En cuanto al juego en cuestión, yo tampoco soy partidario de juegos en los que se ocultan las cartas. Dejan meridianamente claro que estás haciendo algo que no quieres que se vea, con lo que se pierde el climax o puedes encontrarte con que alguien te diga: 'Sí, claro, a ti te sale haciendo no sé qué ahí detrás. Hazlo delante a ver...'. 

Probaré la versión 'sobre la mesa' explicada más arriba a ver si le veo posibilidades.

----------


## Zurraspas

Magic O'Malley si por fin te encontrado una falta unaos

jaja xD :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Como dirías tú, 'POS vale'. Venga un gallifante de premio.

Y luego buscas en google la diferencia entre faltas ortográficas, gramaticales y, como esta, simplemente tipográficas. Las dos primeras suponen ignorancia, la tercera no.

----------


## Gordon Cole

> Gordon:
> 
> Una recomendación: Procura no citar todo el texto de otro (incluyendo su cita a un texto anterior) al final acabamos teniendo unaos temas enormes. Pásate por aquí y verás porqué lo digo (y seguro que te reirás un poco). http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ight=optimizar


Llevo unos años administrando foros phpbb, y sabía que aún así no me libraría de que tarde o temprano me corrigieras alguna nimiedad.  :Lol:  Gracias por la recomendación, tendré cuidado de no hacer citas-trailer. :P

----------


## Zurraspas

pues si que esta dando de que hablar el jueguecito con lo sencillo que es  :D  :D  :D  el problema es que tienes que ocultar la baraja pero el efecto es bueno para principiantes ami me gusta mucho

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> sabía que aún así no me libraría de que tarde o temprano me corrigieras alguna nimiedad.


¡Cielos! ¿Por qué me teméis todos? :( ¡Si soy un buenazo! 

Te explico: Sigo tus comentarios con interés, y quieros verlos a la primera, sin cosas que me estorben   :Lol:

----------


## fedegenius

Hola, una pregunta, yo aprendi este truco en el libro cartomagia fundamental de canuto, lo hago todo bien pero tengo un problema al final, logro que queden 8 dadas vuelta, pero en vez de quedarme todas de un color de un lado y todas las de otro color de otro me qedan todas de un color de un lado menos una carta, osea me pasa que en un montoncito tengo todas rojas y una negra y en el otro todas negras y una roja :s...
 :? 
alguien sabe como lo puedo solucionar?....

muchas gracias, salu2... fede.

----------


## dante

Pues siguiendo todos los pasos... es obvio que hay algo que haces mal y no te das cuenta. Sin verte menos sabremos nosotros en que fallas.
Sigue cada paso poco a poco.

----------


## srvaliente

A mi me parece mucho mas impresionante el juego Mucho mas mezclado del libro gran curso de magia y prestidigitacion_equpo de expertos2100.
En el que colocamos la mitad de la baraja negras y la otra mitad rojas, y tras hacer una mezcla indu, colocamos las rojas en la parte infierior. Luego hacemos 4 montones iguales, en el orden que le de la gana el espectador. Y para rizar el rizo mezclamos 2 montones que el espectador eliga con barajaeo americano, luego los otros dos y luego los dos que resultan de los 4. Al final tenemos toda la baraja mezclada....pero no es asi, porque cuando hacemos 3 montones (con una cantidad determinada de cartas) y les damos la vuelta, en uno salen todas negras, en el otro todas rojas y en el otro 10 rojas y 10 negras.

El efecto es espectacular y ademas cuanto mas se barajan las cartas mas se ordenan luego jajajajja. 
Ya demas da igual que enseñes que las tienes ordenadas como que no. Porque el juego es automatico total.

----------


## mastema

Ese es el "Fuera del Universo", que también viene en el Canuto. Son dos juegos diferentes.

----------


## srvaliente

Si, pero vereis eso del brige vale justifica que repartars 13 cartas....pero no quederia mejor si lo presentamos asi? decimos lo siguiente:

"He comprado esta baraja y esta defectuosa,  por mas que lo intento, las cartas no se mezclan".
"Mirar, coloco las cartas la mitad roja y la mitad negra, luego las mezclo"
"Ahora las vuelvo a mezclar en grupos"
"Y para asegurarme de que se mezclan, ahora mezclo, dos paquetes cualesquiera".
"Ya ahora los que quedan en la mesa entre ellos".
"Y para finalizar, mezclare tambien las dos mitades que han quedado".

y ahora haces 3 grupos de cartas como bien sabeis sin decir porque y decis: cogiendo el primer paquete "porque como puedes comprobar, las cartas no se han barajado....le damos la vuelta al paquete y decimos... "porque son todas negras", cogiendo el tercer paquete ,decimos: "De nuevo las cartas no se han mezclado, ..y le damos la vuelta al paquete y decimos...porque son todas rojas". y por ultimo decimos, solo queda un paquete, esperemos que se hayan mezclado si no tendre que devolver la baraja", damos la vuelta al paquete y como en este juego pueden salir descolocadas, decimos.."hombre parece que la baraja esta ya aprendiendo a barajarse!!!"... y de seguido decimos, pero si te fijas y cuentas las cartas podras comprobar que hay 10 negras y 10 rojassss....... silencio y a esperar los aplusos.

Yo este juego lo repetiria hasta 3 veces, porque es impresionante.

----------


## srvaliente

Me podeis decir, hombre si enseñas que estan colocadas el profano automaticamente puede hacer el truco....si, pero si metemos una mezcla falsa o dos por medio ahi no. Puesto que siempre le podemos decir, "dices que lo sabes hacer, pero hazlo mezclando las cartas como yo hago." Te aseguro que no le saldra.
De todas formas lo mejor es realizarlo despues del juego "adivinacion doble", ya que asi quedan las cartas colocadas automaticamente para este juego. Y ademas recalcaremos precisamente esto: "Se ha realizado un juego, donde se han mezclado cartas, aun asi, en este juego que voy a realizar, demostrare, que aunque las siga mezclando, no acaban de mezclarse totalmente, por que la baraja de cartas esta defectuosa".

----------

